

Artist peels his painting of an orange with brushstrokes - ajaykam
http://gizmodo.com/#!5783805/an-artist-peels-his-painting-of-an-orange-with-brushstrokes

======
Skalman
The link doesn't work when using French language as default (redirects to
<http://www.gizmodo.fr/>). It is possible to access it after manually removing
the hashbang, though, but I don't like hashbang URLs. The video is also
viewable at <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDnlSn_CNNM>. Nice video, though.

